# Lenco Brains



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

flatfish said:


> Can anyone tell me exactly what the brains do for the Lenco tabs? Yes I'm talking about the black box between the Lenco switch pad and the actual tabs. My '04 HB came hard wired through the fuse block and to toggle switches, which I prefer. I know the Lenco switch pad is more precise but I just spent $16 on a new stitch instead of $140 to purchase the brains and switch pad. I was told I may fry my new actuators and Lenco does not stand behind this if I go with the toggle switch. The $16 toggle switch lasted 11 years, outliving a Merc Bogfoot by over 800 hours. It also took me about 1 beer to install and I drink beer fast.


What I know for sure:
The brains enables the following functions -
Auto retracts tabs when power/ignition is turned off.
The brains switch the polarity of the power to the actuators, based on whether you hit up or down. (something a much cheaper switch assembly is capable of).
On the LED indicator tabs, the brain has timers which in turn tells the LED panel the position of the tab based on how long you have held the up or down button.

What I do not know for sure:
The brains may regulate the voltage output to the actuators (which could effect the lifespan of the actuator), but doubt they do that. I'm going to research this.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Okay...after looking at the actuator data sheets on Lenco's web page, I see that the actuators are listed as 12V or 24V. So, I don't see any need for the brains to regulate the current if your boat is running off of standard 12V DC power.
To power the tabs, you would think you could just use a Reversing Momentary On/OFF/On toggle or rocker switch that is capable of handling 20 amps.


----------



## flatfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Okay...after looking at the actuator data sheets on Lenco's web page, I see that the actuators are listed as 12V or 24V. So, I don't see any need for the brains to regulate the current if your boat is running off of standard 12V DC power.
> To power the tabs, you would think you could just use a Reversing Momentary On/OFF/On toggle or rocker switch that is capable of handling 20 amps.


Thank you Whiskey. This is exactly what I thought. I'm going to ride it out and see how long it lasts.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

@flatfish Are your actuators still working? I'm looking to delete the black box as well and just run the actuators to toggles like HB's


----------



## flatfish (Feb 25, 2008)

Copahee Hound said:


> @flatfish Are your actuators still working? I'm looking to delete the black box as well and just run the actuators to toggles like HB's


Yes. And I wouldn’t do it any other way. It would be nice if my trim tabs trimmed up every time I turned off the motor but it’s just something I never had, therefore never got used to.


----------

